# Inserting bars in StaffPad



## borisb2

Is there a shortcut to insert empty bars in a score? So far I select all parts and move them forward.. is that the way to go?


----------



## stevebarden

You select the number of bars you wish to insert. You only need to select bars for a single instrument. For example, to insert 3 bars starting at measure 10, select bars 10, 11, and 12 (3 bars). Once selected, the selection toolbar (below) will appear. Tap the Insert Bars icon and 3 bars will be inserted starting at measure 10.


----------



## borisb2

Thanks!

And sorry, I should have digged further in the manual..


----------

